# Northerns.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

All this talk about Northerns in another thread made me dig out my test treadmill and run a few of my Northerns, a K335 and a 332AC..I hope you like smoke....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I like the smoke. In all my years in the hobby I never got a set of rollers for testing engines.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The smoke and the rollers are great.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I also have a thread mill for my O gauge stuff. It's really cool to watch my Big Boy or Allegheny run on it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The O gauge engines with the large fan driven smoke units generally smoke better than S gauge engines. Not enough better that I will ever start laying three rail track.


----------



## lagales90 (Nov 14, 2021)

Morning /running.
I came here snooping for a personal want. I am not sure if it exists or not, but if anyone would know.... you guys(gals) would.
I am looking for a virtual/integrated running system. From what I can see there isn't anything that matches the 2 things I want Shape Whizz.

scenic videos
integration
There is the Ifit style stuff that nordic track has - it integrates google maps into the display and then uses that to adjust incline as you run along.

I love that it has an incline tied to it
I HATE that it is a 'slideshow' of the terrible resolution/scenery of google maps as opposed to a video.
There is Virtual runner and a couple of others that are just videos played on your Ipad/tablet/etc...

I love that they are a video, with awesome/pretty resolution
i HATE that they aren't integrated (you would have to be constantly adjusting incline/etc.
They don't seem to run off of your actual treadmill/cycle speed.
Is there anyone that has a well-integrated mix of these two?

Videos, but they are running with your treadmill so it can 'control' speed/incline automatically as you progress?
Hopefully, you don't mind my redundant question (sure it has been asked before), but my google-foo skills aren't what they used to be for finding things like this.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lagales90 said:


> Morning /running.
> I came here snooping for a personal want. I am not sure if it exists or not, but if anyone would know.... you guys(gals) would.
> I am looking for a virtual/integrated running system. From what I can see there isn't anything that matches the 2 things i want.
> 
> ...


Huh? 
You want a train in it?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I think he joined the wrong forum.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nordic Track would be the only place you might find what you want. If they don't have it yet, they may in the near future.
The incline you speak of I assume is for a treadmill.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

flyernut said:


> All this talk about Northerns in another thread made me dig out my test treadmill and run a few of my Northerns, a K335 and a 332AC..I hope you like smoke....
> View attachment 569525
> View attachment 569526
> View attachment 569527
> View attachment 569528


I am kind of surprised you haven't turned those rollers into a dyno!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I like smoke!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut I've seen those rollers but haven't bought. Still using my "custom" 2 x 4 cut offs as stands. Might paint 'em to make them look more commercially professional. Better yet maybe stain to really up grade the look!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Flyernut I've seen those rollers but haven't bought. Still using my "custom" 2 x 4 cut offs as stands. Might paint 'em to make them look more commercially professional. Better yet maybe stain to really up grade the look!


And then add some high-gloss polyurethane to them.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I use 2X4 cutoffs as a stand also. I really doubt mine will get painted or stained. LOL.
They look fine "RAW". They is what they is.


----------



## Larry Doe (17 d ago)

Running on a treadmill in the morning can be a great way to start your day and get your heart rate up. Here are some tips for making the most of your morning treadmill workouts: 
Warm-up: Start with a slow jog or walk to warm up your muscles and get your body moving.
Hydrate: Make sure to drink plenty of water before and after your run to stay hydrated.
Wear the right clothes: Choose comfortable, moisture-wicking clothing to help keep you cool and dry during your run.
Adjust the settings: Experiment with different incline and speed settings to vary your workout and challenge yourself.
Stretch afterward: Take a few minutes to stretch after your run to help cool down and prevent muscle soreness.
Fuel up: Have a healthy breakfast after your run to replenish your energy and fuel your body for the rest of the day.
 By following these tips, you can make your morning treadmill workouts enjoyable and effective. It's also important to listen to your body and take breaks when needed to avoid overtraining or injury. Cushioned treadmills are designed to provide a more comfortable and forgiving surface for running, which can be especially beneficial for those with joint pain or other physical limitations When shopping for a cushioned treadmill, it's important to consider the type and quality of the cushioning material, as well as the size and durability of the belt. Other features to consider may include the motor power and speed range, the availability of built-in workouts or other advanced features, and the warranty and customer service options offered by the manufacturer.


----------



## miracleworker (Mar 23, 2021)

?


----------



## alpileanr eviews (17 d ago)

Running on a treadmill in the morning can be a great way to start your day and get your heart rate up. Here are some tips for making the most of your morning treadmill workouts to weight loss

Warm-up: Start with a slow jog or walk to warm up your muscles and get your body moving.
Hydrate: Make sure to drink plenty of water before and after your run to stay hydrated.
Wear the right clothes: Choose comfortable, moisture-wicking clothing to help keep you cool and dry during your run.
Adjust the settings: Experiment with different incline and speed settings to vary your workout and challenge yourself.
Stretch afterward: Take a few minutes to stretch after your run to help cool down and prevent muscle soreness.
Fuel up: Have a healthy breakfast after your run to replenish your energy and fuel your body for the rest of the day.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The only treadmills most of us have are a test stand with metal rollers for test running our steam and diesel engines. I doubt our model train engines are sensitive to that list of 6 items.


----------

